# Rellenar un ListBox con una tabla de Access



## t4373125 (Jul 23, 2002)

Una manera facil de rellenar un listbox es asignarle un origen de datos mediante un rango de celdas de Excel, pero:

Hay alguna forma directa de rellenar un listbox con los datos de una tabla de access?

Tanto si la hay como si no, me podrian escribir las lineas de código VBA para abrir eficientemente una tabla de access desde Excel? (para comprovar si lo hago bien)

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 23, 2002)

Lo siento, la verdad no he trabajado mucho con Access, aunque en Internet hay muchos ejemplos disponibles de esto.


----------

